# The Fish at PetSmart...



## Manda (Jun 9, 2012)

I went to PetSmart yesterday and, because I have a tendency to buy bettas impulsively, I didn't carry any money with me. Big mistake. There were three really awesome males I would have taken home with me in an instant!
First was the pink dragon:









Then I wanted this guy because his coloring was ridiculously awesome:









Then there was the green one. I was pretty upset about leaving this guy behind:









If I had room for them, I would have gone back today and bought them all =(


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Go back and get them all! Haha. I'm going betta shopping tomorrow at Petsmart, in IN as well. ^^ Our Petsmart gets their betta shipments every Friday. Love the green boy especially!


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah, love the colouring on that second one!


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Is that the display were they HANG the bettas up? I hate that so much!!!!! 


Ok back to normal. So cute! Get one, and send it me! Jk


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't see the pics.


----------



## Manda (Jun 9, 2012)

If I had room I would have gotten them already! It killed me to leave that store without those guys...
And yes it was one where they hang the bettas. It's so annoying!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

-screams- YOU LEFT THE SECOND ONE???? NUUUUUUUU


----------



## Manda (Jun 9, 2012)

I know ='(


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

D: I couldn't have passed him up LOL you are a brave, brave person. xD I would've walked out with a 5 gallon, heater and fish LOL


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

THOSE BETTAS ARE AMAZING!!!! GO back and buy them! I would!


----------



## Manda (Jun 9, 2012)

Believe me, if I would have let myself bring my wallet to the store with me, I would have bought all three of them!


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Go buy them and ship 'em to me! haha. ^^


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow..very beautiful fishy's!! I know it's soo difficult to walk out..wishing you could have em all.. I go to Petco, and pick up some things, and have my daughter pry me away from the betta section..cuz she knows ... if I start looking at tanks, I have one in mind..


----------



## Manda (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm the same way. My boyfriend had to drag me out of the store by my arm =/


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm going to act like a child now.

-throw a tantrum- I want that fishyyyyyy ;(


----------



## Manda (Jun 9, 2012)

Lol I kind of did that in the car once we were out of the store =P


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Oh wow wow wowwwwwww that second one is like nothing I have ever seen before he is beyond beautiful !!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Manda said:


> Lol I kind of did that in the car once we were out of the store =P


my boyfriend knows to feed my addiction xD


ERRRRR I mean...not support my addiction...I mean...my collection... I MEAN.... -facepalm-


----------



## Manda (Jun 9, 2012)

Lucky! lol


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Now I'm hoping my Petsmart has some really nice fishies tomorrow!
=)
My husband cares to an extent, occasionally I get the "that's cool.."
Most of the time it's "$20, for THAT?" LOL


----------



## Manda (Jun 9, 2012)

Haha I've heard that before too =]


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow the last two especially the second are epic.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Manda said:


> Lol I kind of did that in the car once we were out of the store =P


I do the same thing..I am worse than my daughter..and she is lol at me..like Ma..another one..really:roll:
but I say wait..lemme check see if I can do this..checks account..see if bills are paid..hmmm..uggh..maybe not this time..but like Sena..I want that FISHY!!!:-cry:


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

OMFG. The second one :shock:
I want him. I want him. I WANT HIM!

He reminds me of a monarch butterfly <3


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes, you mean this one..I thought he was a CT..but that is some fin damage..he's VT~ such a beautiuful fish..in that dam cup..wow..I wish I lived therr..I would never leave that one behind...uh uh..


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

I can't see photos..


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

shadowpony said:


> Is that the display were they HANG the bettas up? I hate that so much!!!!!


they HANG them?!
Can anyone show me what this looks like?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

-flails- I STILL WANT THAT FISHY!! xD buy him and ship him to one of us will ya? xDD


----------

